# Company Change within TECOM - What happens to family visas?



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am changing my job, the new company is also in TECOM. Which means, my visa will simply be transferred. But what exactly happens to my wife and son`s visa? 

1- Do I need to cancel their visas first and have them re-issued after my transfer is done?
2- Transferring the visa means, I and my family, all will get a new pink stamp on passport, right?
3- My family would be out of country for 3-4 months during my transition. Can their transfer wait till they are back? What I am concerned about is, if my visa has been transferred, and they are not in the country at that time, would their current visa be valid till when they come back (in 3/4 months)?

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Enzali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am changing my job, the new company is also in TECOM. Which means, my visa will simply be transferred. But what exactly happens to my wife and son`s visa?
> 
> ...


I would call the Tecom authorities directly. I know that if it is FZ to non FZ then the visa has to be cancelled and reapplied for as there is no longer the facility to transfer or put it on hold ( Have recently dealt with this)


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Just called TECOM and talked to my PRO. Here is the answer (for everyone who might have same question in future).

Wife and Kids visas don`t get affected AT ALL if you are moving within TECOM, so they will stay on same visa, with the same stamp! Only my visa will get internally transferred to the new company.

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for coming back and posting.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Family visa not really a concern even if you are changing jobs between zones. I moved from a freezone to mainland company. 

The only catch is that you need to submit 
- offer letter signed (MOL) offer letter.
- Final settlement details of the current company
- MoL (Ministry of Labor) approval for the new company. 
And finally, a 5k AED deposit for each member of family you decide to put on hold. 

Only your visa gets cancelled and goes for reapplication from the new company. Once you complete all the formalities and your visa has been stamped. Take the slip they gave you during the deposit of 5K per member, and take your passport copy and go to the DNRD.

They refund all the money back to you. 

If the transfer is within the freezone, put your legs up and on the table, the transfers are usually smooth.

Good luck on your new job!


----------

